# Kuwait Labour Law help?



## TanyaMeintjies (Apr 17, 2014)

I have recently resigned from my position in Alshaya after completing 10 months and giving one months notice. 

In my contract it stated that I need to give 3 months notice and if not completing one year, I need to pay the costs that Alshaya incurred to get me to Kuwait, this I find understandable.This amount comes roughly to perhaps 400 dinar which I was completley prepared to pay.

However when I received the final breakdown the costs was over 1000 dinar! They included two months salary because I am only able to give one month notice? If I could finish three months I would however I have to leave sooner because my new position in the UAE needs me to start sooner.

I have read my contract so many times and this just doesn't seem correct, what if I don't have the money? I understand that Alshaya is black and white and there is no grey area but I must be able to have some control or power in this situation?

I have been given a lot of different advice, some say they would just leave, which is what most people do , however I am worried this would affect my UAE residency application, and my new job is cabin crew where I would need to fly to Kuwait, however I don't leave the plane I still don't want to take the chance.

I would really appreciate some help! Please!


----------

